# Big and Tall Suit



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Try these guys. Scroll down a bit for the sizing chart and measurements.

https://www.jawadis.us/beekeeping-supplies/beekeeping-suits/A1117N001-jawadis-6xl-bee-suit
Good luck.


----------



## cybball (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks! I see their sizing advice is to order 2 sizes larger than what you wear. Getting one ordered and cutting back on cheeseburgers. 😀


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

No! Don't do it!
Anything but cheeseburgers!


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I love my ultrabreeze suit. http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/ 

I emailed them and they gladly custom made me a big and tall suit. I wear a 2xl and they made me a 2xlt, now it doesn't pull up in the back when I lean over. High quality suit my last one I had for years and it still was holding up great. Great for the hot months in the summer!


----------



## cybball (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks. Those look comfy for hot summer days.


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

6'3" #280, ultra breeze 3x jacket very loose on me.


----------



## cybball (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, the new suit arrived from Jawadis. Went from a 5xl from another supplier to an 8xl, thinking I could swim in it. Nope. The chest to crotch is super short for some reason. Guess they sell "Big" but not "Big and Tall". I'm going to take it to a tailor and have it fit. Done messing around. 8xl? Good grief. I wear a 4xlt shirt.


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

I bought this Eco-keeper triple mesh style full suit on Amazon for $145. I'm just shy of 6'6" and I weigh around 315. I normally wear a 2XLT shirt. I bought the 4X based on the measurements provided. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZV7FE...lid=3PRRXX8HJ1XGZ&coliid=I1LQOI2V1JO9HX&psc=1

It actually fits pretty well. It gets a little tight when I have to kneel or squat but normal bending over is fine. In a perfect world the torso (shoulder to crotch) would be a few inches longer but I'm a bit abnormal. As tall as I am, I only wear a 34" inseam for my pants. So, most of my height is in my torso and it's still a decent fit. I have no complaints about width. It fits comfortably in that regard. For someone a few inches shorter than me, the length should be fine. For someone who normally wears a 4X shirt, it may not have the width needed. The triple mesh seems to work well. I've yet to be stung through it and it breathes nicely. On hot summer days I wear shorts and a T-shirt under it. I also wear rubber boots which the cuffs cling to nicely. I'm still soaked in sweat, but at least I can fee the breeze to help me cool off.


----------



## cybball (Jan 7, 2017)

I took it into a Tailor yesterday. He's adding a few extra inches to make the torso longer for me. Then it should fit like a semi-loose glove.  I'm still shocked that it took an 8xl and a tailor to make it work. It was 7 inches too short from neck to crotch. I've got a pretty good size belly, but man. I'm just happy this will work out, as I'm pretty excited to start my hives this spring.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Golden Bee Products also makes quality suits and Jackets, American Made:

http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/suit.html

Jackets are made custom to your measurements. Not sure about suits, but they show sizes of Tall, Extra Tall, and 2x Tall on their site.

Contact Susie Lemoine

I own a Golden Bee Jacket and am very happy with it.

PAHunter62


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks, the more sources for guys like us the better.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

There is a website that make custom bee suits and jackets. http://www.custombeesuits.com. The prices seem reasonable and shipping is free.


----------

